# FTA Nubcake, looking for advice



## Mentat (Aug 5, 2010)

Howdy. I'm a new to FTA, and I'm interested in putting an FTA DVB-S (Preferably S2) tuner in my MythTV DVR, and I'm just not sure how to get started. Would it be a better idea to start with a set-top box for pointing the dish and figuring out which satellites I want to use, or just skip to a PCI Card?

Also, I'm not sure what equipment to buy. I have a 30" Dish 500 err… dish that I bought from a garage sale, and I know I have to replace the LBNF with one that supports linear polarization, but at least I have the bulkiest, most annoying to ship part. I just don't know where I should be looking for parts, or what parts I ought to get. And as far as I can tell, there are no non-DirecTV/Dish/EchoStar (didn't they dissolve into another company?) satellite equipment sellers in my area (unless they might be the place to look for FTA equipment?).

Right now, this is just a hobby, and I'm not even sure that my geography will permit me to properly receive a signal, so I'm not looking to sink a ton of money into this just yet.

Any advice you guys have would be greatly appreciate, and sorry if this isn't the place to be asking for help of this type.


----------



## ClearSKY (Aug 28, 2010)

Depending on your location you might to get a bigger dish than a dish 500, Pansat sells a good 36" then you'll need a good linear lnb, and a good receiver. go to lyngsat.com to see what size dish you need based on your location.


----------

